
Multiple Brazilian sites are down due to a DNSSEC issue on .com.br - janvdberg
https://twitter.com/danielcid/status/1290366704711692288
======
fjcp
It appears to be working fine now. I would like to read a postmortem to know
what could cause this kind of problem. It propagated real fast and in a few
minutes all DNS servers I tried to query aren't responding to br domains.

